# Low to peak fertility on CBFM



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the first month I have used the CBFM. I was expecting to move from low to high and then peak but on day 12 it was low and I was depressed wondering what my body was doing, then all of a sudden yesterday morning on day 13 it was peak (and the same today which I from reading the booklet is what is supposed to happen). Is this normal and happened to any of you? I'm a little confused and now slightly worried as wonder if my oestrogen levels aren't as good as they should be but my LH surge is there. xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

That's quite 'normal'. CBFM takes at least a month to get used to your body - many users (incl me) don't even get a peak in first month they use it, so you're doing great if you did!

That said, in the 6 months I have used CBFM, I had a couple of months when the monitor got stuck at High and didnt go to Peak at all, until I started testing in the afternoon to catch my LH surge (which is a pain). Thought I'd mention it just in case that happens to you later.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi angle star  It is normal as every month your cycles is different  so don't worry as long your still having sex every 2 day till CD17.
Becky7 xx


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi angel star,

I haven't got the CBFM booklet to hand but I'm sure there's a comment in the 'questions and answers' section about going from low to peak fertility. I believe it says that this can sometimes happen when your oestrogen levels rise and your LH surge happens at the same time.

The LH surge is triggered by an increase in oestrogen, so the LH surge won't occur unless your oestrogen levels are at a certain level.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

April33, didn't even think to read the questions and answers  . Also, good to know you are clued up on the biological side of ovulation. I would think after all these years I should know. My oestrogen levels should have been adequate then to trigger the LH surge which is reassuring.

Well, I suppose I will see if we get lucky this month in a fortnight but not going to set my hopes up too high.

Thanks again. xx


----------

